# Apparently Steel Wool Grade #0000 cleans windows



## vRS Carl

Seriously, i have never heard of this 

Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Blueberry

That's useful to know 👍


----------



## steve from wath

lets roll this cloth onto the floor ,covered in grit and wet it and apply to windscreen.....hmmmmmmm

i use stoners to clean glass honestly the best ive used

ive seen joiners rub wood down before varnishing with very fine wire wool

so ill try it next time


----------



## chrisc

True what I used to use when I used to fit windows on wts scheme.


----------



## vRS Carl

steve from wath said:


> lets roll this cloth onto the floor ,covered in grit and wet it and apply to windscreen.....hmmmmmmm


If you read through the comments he does say that he never actually did that but it looked like it.

I'm still dubious as to wether it would scratch the glass or not.


----------



## Turkleton

Used to do it at work, when the guys thought you couldn't clay glass.
Good outcomes, nice clean glass and no scratching


----------



## PeteT

Wire wool won't scratch glass.


----------



## suspal

I've done it and no it doesn't scratch the glass,i clay,wire wool and then use ipa and then machine my glass before applying a rain repellent,lat did mine about 16 months and it's still going strong


----------



## Derekh929

vRS Carl said:


> If you read through the comments he does say that he never actually did that but it looked like it.
> 
> I'm still dubious as to wether it would scratch the glass or not.


I used it to remove mark on shower doors with Gtech window polish as lube worked well


----------



## vRS Carl

suspal said:


> I've done it and no it doesn't scratch the glass,i clay,wire wool and then use ipa and then machine my glass before applying a rain repellent,lat did mine about 16 months and it's still going strong


What pad/polish combo do you use?


----------



## steve from wath

vRS Carl said:


> What pad/polish combo do you use?


try car pro glass polish kit cerum oxide and a rayon pad


----------



## suspal

vRS Carl said:


> What pad/polish combo do you use?


depends what i'm doing if just polishing i'll use a white hex pad or equivalent 
if getting scratches out and water marks i'll crack open the cerium oxide with the rayon pads :thumb:


----------



## vRS Carl

Do you not risk creating marks on the window causing distortion though?


----------



## suspal

Not if you're careful, like anything you got to use your nod


----------



## Edamski

Will have to watch it later.


----------



## TOGWT

DO NOT use synthetic steel wool (even grade #0000) or razor blades to clean glass surfaces as it will invariably cause scratches. Use a specific abrasive formulated for glass polishing


----------



## Porsche 993

Tried steelwool 0000 lubed with meg's perfect clarity once to remove some very annoying waterspots on my front window, didn't work very well so i got me some CG water spot remover and that really did the trick in my case :thumb:


----------



## cypukas

Old sock?:doublesho


----------



## cypukas

I think claying would be perfect for this kind of job


----------



## Keir

I've done this on our shower screen. Didn't do any damage


----------



## Nally

I use 0000 grade on tail pipes


----------



## vRS Carl

I thought #00 was best for exhausts?


----------



## Nally

vRS Carl said:


> I thought #00 was best for exhausts?


It cleans a lot faster but personally I think it can scratch your tail pipes especially as most are just plated and not stainless. So I am sticking with it


----------



## vRS Carl

This site just keeps costing me money :wall:

:lol:


----------



## 30301

Used 0000 grade wool on the MPV. 
It had water stains on one side of the windows. Used it dry and used same pressure as say applying a clay bar.
It started taking off the water marks with ease and the amount of embeded on dirt from years gone. 
It felt just like claying the car and i could feel the dirt I was removing.
A good experience and results that look really great.
I have not noticed any micro scratches as yet but it cleaned so well on rear screen that I can see where the wiper blade has scratched the window.


----------



## 123HJMS

my dad owns his own double glazing business and he uses it to polish up the glass before fitting!


----------



## andystevens

Where is the besst place to get grade oooo from please? Then the best lubrication?


----------



## 636

Used to use it all the time when I did industrial window cleaning when I was a lad, lube it up and it is so effective and won't leave a single mark on the glass


----------



## 636

andystevens said:


> Where is the besst place to get grade oooo from please? Then the best lubrication?


Any sort of DIY place will sell it. I got some Liberon stuff off eBay for about £6. Shampoo is the best lubricant imo


----------



## Thrill

eBay, it's £2.29 for 1 metre of 0000.


----------



## 30301

andystevens said:


> Where is the besst place to get grade oooo from please? Then the best lubrication?


Just went to my local DIY store.
As for lube....didn't use any just dry. Lead to believe you don't have to use lube unless you want to.


----------



## Rob74

My first job after school was in a VBRA garage and we used wire wool for cleaning overspray of windows all the time 

P.s that was 25 years ago lol


----------



## srod

Did the windows of my beaten up old wreck of a car with some steel wool the other day and it worked absolutely fine. Used a bit of water by way of some lube. God knows nothing else was shifting the crap from those windows.


----------



## Guru

Absolutely tired of water marks on my windshield. Need to see where I can get that stuff in India. Also need something to remove swirls from the windshield - any pointers?


----------



## Waylander-A4

Guru said:


> Absolutely tired of water marks on my windshield. Need to see where I can get that stuff in India. Also need something to remove swirls from the windshield - any pointers?


CeriGlass and a rayon pad and a shed load of hard work


----------



## Dazz

I was speaking to work mate about this and he questioned if it would remove/damage any anti glare type of coating applied to glass from standard? Just wondered if this was a issue?

Daz.


----------



## Dazz

Anyone??


----------



## details

glass is tougher than steel it wont scratch.


----------



## macmaw

Dazz said:


> I was speaking to work mate about this and he questioned if it would remove/damage any anti glare type of coating applied to glass from standard? Just wondered if this was a issue?
> 
> Daz.


I am not aware of any anti glare coatings on windscreens, however every day dirt and debris and wipers would remove it before the steel wool would, if there ever was any such thing


----------



## Dazz

macmaw said:


> I am not aware of any anti glare coatings on windscreens, however every day dirt and debris and wipers would remove it before the steel wool would, if there ever was any such thing


Thanks for that mate, just wanted to clear up


----------



## Exotica

Brilliant for removing watermarks and leaves it crystal clear.


----------



## footfistart

I use aircraft grade glass cleaner and polish which just seems to do a better job at deep cleaning.

And if you want cheaper wire wool of any grade go to a timber merchants. You can get big boxes of proper wire all for not a lot.


----------



## Bentley11

I use bar keepers friend on the windows. Takes everything off it and leaves it perfect!


----------

